# Didn't think they would turn out so good!



## Stevied62 (Jun 19, 2016)

Asked jimbojohn55 to make me some handles for my rocket machine

them plastic handles look cheap and nasty

so from this









To this







Get on the list I think he's taking orders I'm chuffed to bits with them.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

can't beat a bit of wood!


----------



## Stevied62 (Jun 19, 2016)

Yes

even the mrs said ". They look better"


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Beauties....where is the list?


----------



## Stevied62 (Jun 19, 2016)

Syenitic said:


> Beauties....where is the list?


 Just pm him!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

did you use any special technique to unscrew the handles? they are usually held on with thread locker and am always keen to hear how others have done it!

Also, what is the wood


----------



## Stevied62 (Jun 19, 2016)

Big Alan key

The wood is oak I think it looks stunning


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Just to confirm they are Oak - I'm made up you like them @Stevie62 - the old handles are a PITA to remove if you don't have a giant 14mm allen key, yes they have thread lock on them from the factory. Unusually they also have M10 threads on them as well. I'm happy to make more to order, price is dependant on wood and whether 1 handle or two or three as in steves case. Removal is a case of soft faced vice.

Just PM me if your interested. Jim


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Ooh they look good I'd be interested for my heavenly


----------



## Stevied62 (Jun 19, 2016)

Plastic handles drove me crazy!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

They look stunning... Very impressed.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Oak handles look great but I'd be inclined to change the steam and water knobs also.


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> did you use any special technique to unscrew the handles? they are usually held on with thread locker and am always keen to hear how others have done it!
> 
> Also, what is the wood


FYI Next time use heat the degrade the adhesive, this is tricky though as the chrome plated brass is a good conductor and the plastic could melt getting the right spot on the portafilter casting and when the adhesive is hot you should be able to unscrew with your hand being mindful of the heated portafilter


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Stevied62 said:


> Asked jimbojohn55 to make me some handles for my rocket machine
> 
> I'm chuffed to bits with them.


I think they look very good.

I like the way they match the work top too.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Nice 'andles !

Ditto J1w..... gotta have wooden knobs!


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

They look really nice.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

they look fantastic, would look good on lots of machines, off to see if i can get the knobs off my quickmill


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

CallumT said:


> FYI Next time use heat the degrade the adhesive, this is tricky though as the chrome plated brass is a good conductor and* the plastic could melt* getting the right spot on the portafilter casting and when the adhesive is hot you should be able to unscrew with your hand being mindful of the heated portafilter


Not trying to be a killjoy.

If the original handles are damaged and for what ever reason the machine developed a fault would that not invalidate the guaranty ?

I would have thought if you had modified a machine within its warranty period you would need to put it back to factory spec before returning it.

just a thought


----------



## Stevied62 (Jun 19, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Not trying to be a killjoy.
> 
> If the original handles are damaged and for what ever reason the machine developed a fault would that not invalidate the guaranty ?
> 
> ...


5 mins to put original handles back!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

CallumT said:


> FYI Next time *use heat* the degrade the adhesive, this is tricky though as the chrome plated brass is a good conductor and the *plastic could melt* getting the right spot on the portafilter casting and when the adhesive is hot you should be able to unscrew with your hand being mindful of the heated portafilter





Jumbo Ratty said:


> Not trying to be a killjoy.
> 
> If the original handles are damaged





Stevied62 said:


> 5 mins to put original handles back!


Agreed,, but if they have melted, not sure it would be acceptable to return the machine like that.

Just unbolting the handles and making nice wooden ones to replace isnt the point im raising, thats a great idea.

Its the applying of heat and risking melting the plastic handles in unsure about.


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm stating the fact that that there is a risk. I have never melted a handle primarily because that is the incorrect area to apply the heat.

It is common to use heat to degrade adhesives, and I'm sure if you explained the handles no retailer would hold a handle modification against you.


----------



## Stevied62 (Jun 19, 2016)

Really enjoying the quality of these handles dare I say the coffee tastes better!

placebo effect maybe?


----------



## Stevied62 (Jun 19, 2016)

Jimbojohn55 paying a visit today

hopefully making a new set of wooden knobs for me to match the handles of my rocket machine


----------

